# anyone seen the movie boulevard nights



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

its one of my favorite movies


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

it was made in 79 in east L.A. for sale at amazon.com


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

yep, got it on VHS :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

NO..............................none of us have seen that movie...what is it about??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Oct 6 2004, 08:04 AM
> *NO..............................none of us have seen that movie...what is it about??? :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2271213[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

11 st ranker where you from :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Oct 6 2004, 12:04 PM
> *NO..............................none of us have seen that movie...what is it about??? :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2271213[/snapback]​*


This made my morning. :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 6 2004, 11:17 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2271223[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i will tell you all about it one day Richee, its a good movie you should really check it out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 6 2004, 09:38 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i will tell you all about it one day Richee, its a good movie you should really check it out.
> 
> [snapback]2271273[/snapback]​*



And the next question is "Does anyone know what happened to the Monte Carlo from Boulevard Nights?"


----------



## shutemdown (Sep 15, 2003)

that movie is a classic


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

can anyone post pictures of the monte carlo from training day?? that car is superdopefresh


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 5 2004, 07:45 PM
> *its one of my favorite movies
> [snapback]2269325[/snapback]​*


In light of this being your favorite movie I have to confess this is my favorite topic!
:cheesy: I say lets celebrate and bring back one of the 800 RIP Indian Larry topics! :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Oct 6 2004, 09:33 AM
> *11 st ranker where you from  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2271255[/snapback]​*


 NIG VGV! E QUE ! just kiding.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

THIS PART IS WHEN HE GOT HIS TATOO FINISH I BELIVE HE TOLD THE OLD MEN
THAT DID THE TACK HEY HOMES I DON'T WANT TO WALK AROUND WITH A DICK
ON MY ARM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

ive never seen it


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Oct 7 2004, 02:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



psssssssssssssssssss tat tatatatat TAT!! :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 7 2004, 01:41 PM
> *psssssssssssssssssss tat tatatatat TAT!!  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2274426[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 8 2004, 09:19 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2277093[/snapback]​*



What up Dogg. You've been quiet. Will we see you in Vegas? Howz the car coming?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 8 2004, 11:33 AM
> *What up Dogg. You've been quiet. Will we see you in Vegas? Howz the car coming?
> [snapback]2277125[/snapback]​*



Nah, not going to Vegas.

The car is going great, I seen your post about getting a UPS package everyday, LOL, the COD's are getting expensive, but the parts are beautiful. Paint should happen in December, my interior will get started on after Vegas, I am building a crate this weekend so I can ship it.

Hows your car coming???


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 8 2004, 09:39 AM
> *Nah, not going to Vegas.
> 
> The car is going great, I seen your post about getting a UPS package everyday, LOL, the COD's are getting expensive, but the parts are beautiful. Paint should happen in December, my interior will get started on after Vegas, I am building a crate this weekend so I can ship it.
> ...


Damn bro, you should start a Hubbards out here so you can be here for your car. :biggrin: My car is coming fine. Not painted yet, but within few months. Actually I am fortunate that my car was already together, so I don't have to hunt for too many parts, just clean them up and reassemble. I know you know many people out here, but if you need something my way, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 8 2004, 08:11 AM
> *Damn bro, you should start a Hubbards out here so you can be here for your car.  :biggrin:  My car is coming fine. Not painted yet, but within few months. Actually I am fortunate that my car was already together, so I don't have to hunt for too many parts, just clean them up and reassemble. I know you know many people out here, but if you need something my way, let me know.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2277206[/snapback]​*


oh you still have some hunting to do :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

they had it on tv a couple of times but in spanish, ch. 46, telefutura


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Kutty post that pic


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

that movie is a classic....some of you mentioned some memorable parts...lol...I lost my VHS copy..anyone know where to buy it on dvd, looked all over but came up short.....whoever hasnt watched needs to watch it.......laterz


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

I got an autographed copy of the DVD.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Oct 15 2004, 06:02 AM
> *that movie is a classic....some of you mentioned some memorable parts...lol...I lost my VHS copy..anyone know where to buy it on dvd, looked all over but came up short.....whoever hasnt watched needs to watch it.......laterz
> [snapback]2298875[/snapback]​*



vhs i got it on dbd..............lol chingo blings version of dvd


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 15 2004, 11:30 AM
> *I got an autographed copy of the DVD.
> [snapback]2299908[/snapback]​*


I have a picture of Danny (Chuco) in front of my car from the Frisco show. I'll post it up when I get home later.


----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Oct 9 2004, 12:19 AM
> *they had it on tv a couple of times but in spanish, ch. 46, telefutura
> [snapback]2279183[/snapback]​*



 I was watching it on that channel. That channels bad they got boxing on there tonight    

and they always show good old movies.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 15 2004, 12:30 PM
> *I got an autographed copy of the DVD.
> [snapback]2299908[/snapback]​*


where did you find the dvd at??? i've been looking for it and can only find the vhs...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

The DVD is not out yet. What is out there is VHS and bootlegs on DVD. 

Just spoke with Danny De La Paz and he said it will be out soon on DVD. The movie company that owns the rights to it is transferring it to DVD and adding new never before clips. 

That's the first and only BIG SCREEN MOVIE ever made about the lowrider culture!

And I'm not comparing it to those straight to dvd movies you find at block buster about "CHICO getting into some trouble' and finding the Choncita who saves him, starring Mario Lopez and baby boo.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 11 2005, 06:29 PM
> *The DVD is not out yet.  What is out there is VHS and bootlegs on DVD.
> 
> Just spoke with Danny De La Paz and he said it will be out soon on DVD.  The movie company that owns the rights to it is transferring it to DVD and adding new never before clips.
> ...



BOOTLEG COPIES ARE JUST FINE W/US :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 9 2005, 10:08 PM
> *where did you find the dvd at??? i've been looking for it and can only find the vhs...
> [snapback]2587689[/snapback]​*




I got it from Danny De La Paz.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i feel retarded ive heard of it but never seen it.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

a movie? In cali we og's lived it!!!!!


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 11 2005, 06:29 PM
> *The DVD is not out yet.  What is out there is VHS and bootlegs on DVD.
> 
> Just spoke with Danny De La Paz and he said it will be out soon on DVD.  The movie company that owns the rights to it is transferring it to DVD and adding new never before clips.
> ...


funny last time i talked to danny de la paz he didn't know shit about it coming out on dvd.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Its a good classic movie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jan 12 2005, 02:17 AM
> *funny last time i talked to danny de la paz he didn't know shit about it coming out on dvd.
> [snapback]2596103[/snapback]​*


  Spoke to him this past Sunday Night. He dropped on by the show. I have to reason to lie!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

reminds me of another classic car movie - Hollywood Knights

"hey Newbomb - where's your el Camino?"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

damm who want to hook me up with a bootleg dvd


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jan 12 2005, 07:52 PM
> *damm who want to hook me up with a bootleg dvd
> [snapback]2598652[/snapback]​*


im with this guy... :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

for real ...ill pay $$ for a copy on dvd


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

"nobody's bigger than the big VGV"


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHEN YOU SEE YOUR BROTHER TOBY ,TELL HIM,"THEY SAID HI :wave:"......I THINK THE X PRES. WAGONS IN THE MOVIE ,ITS IN FRONT OF THE BODYSHOP....


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jan 12 2005, 07:30 PM
> *for real ...ill pay $$ for a copy on dvd
> [snapback]2598805[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jan 12 2005, 07:52 PM
> *damm who want to hook me up with a bootleg dvd
> [snapback]2598652[/snapback]​*


seen a couple being sold on ebay. bootleg dvds.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

BAD ASS MOVIE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

no one have a hook up on a dvd 


> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jan 12 2005, 06:52 PM
> *damm who want to hook me up with a bootleg dvd
> [snapback]2598652[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

hope you don't mind, I added this cover to my collection (see link below). Got any more?



> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 12 2005, 12:09 AM
> *a movie? In cali we og's lived it!!!!!
> [snapback]2595941[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

FOR ALL THE HOMIES WHO LIKE THE MOVIE.

I TOOK A FEW MINUTES AND "CLEANED" UP THE POSTER A LITTLE BIT, FEEL FREE TO SAVE IT.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i still want a bootleg dvd... :angry:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

would blockbuster have this so i could rent it?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 21 2005, 01:48 PM
> *would blockbuster have this so i could rent it?
> [snapback]2629012[/snapback]​*


they should....then don't return it, and they;ll charge you for it, then bam...you own it...


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

i bought this movie at the san anto lowrider show for 25 dollars



i thought it wuz legit though......i never knew it wuz a bootleg but iz all good cuz i got it n most of ya dont.......just playin


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2005, 11:55 AM
> *seen a couple being sold on ebay.  bootleg dvds.
> [snapback]2604707[/snapback]​*


i just bought a copy for 10 bucks...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 21 2005, 03:33 PM
> *i just bought a copy for 10 bucks...
> [snapback]2629169[/snapback]​*



buy me one...I'll give you some extra $$$


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 21 2005, 02:38 PM
> *buy me one...I'll give you some extra $$$
> [snapback]2629190[/snapback]​*



LOL if your gunna give me ca$h, why don't you just buy it...LOL


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 21 2005, 03:45 PM
> *LOL if your gunna give me ca$h, why don't you just buy it...LOL
> [snapback]2629220[/snapback]​*




....I owe ebay some $$$ and I can't buy shit


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Oct 6 2004, 09:04 AM
> *NO..............................none of us have seen that movie...what is it about??? :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2271213[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I've never seen it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 21 2005, 03:38 PM
> *I've never seen it
> [snapback]2629371[/snapback]​*


its a good movie, its just a movie you have to watch...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

i can get you guys the bootleg on dvd let me know who wants one


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 22 2005, 12:47 AM
> *i can get you guys the bootleg on dvd let me know who wants one
> [snapback]2631085[/snapback]​*



me :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Seen it, I lived it. Whittier Blvd 72-75.. 69 Chevelle Med. metalic Copper/blk Vinyle top..(NEWWAVE/KLIQUE)..  Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

THE PRIMER 51 THE ONE CHUCO AND THE HOMIES WERE DRIVING IN ON THE BLVD THAT WAS MY UNCLES CAR THEY ASK HIM TO USE IT IN THE MOVIE


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

i like heartbreaker it is out on dvd it has alot of tight rides from la too


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

i saw that when i was a kid....
don't they have a hopping contest to see who can get as high as a fucken beer bottle??????
that has to be one of the first lowrider movies, i'm gonna have pick it up after i finish my cheech & chong collection, i forgot all about it......
anyone hear rumors on the new cheech & chong movie?????
chong should be out of prison by now, any info on him?????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 10 2005, 08:47 PM
> *THE PRIMER 51 THE ONE CHUCO AND THE HOMIES WERE DRIVING IN ON THE BLVD THAT WAS MY UNCLES CAR THEY ASK HIM TO USE IT IN THE MOVIE
> [snapback]2709208[/snapback]​*


TIGHT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: I bought on DVD at the La Mirada swap meet.. John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

did you all know danny de la paz is gay?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This how we used to roll back in the day when this movie was made.. And I still do cause I'm old Skool.. John- Homie Styln 69 Impala..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I BOUGHT MY DVD FOR 20 BUCKS OVER HERE IN HOUSTON.WELL IN PASEDENA.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah, I've seen this movie. :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

homeboy came down to the tattoo convention to chill @ my homeboys booth...cool down to earth vato..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

RAY THAT FOOLS GAY DONT GET TO CLOSE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 6 2006, 12:42 PM~5381472
> *RAY THAT FOOLS GAY DONT GET TO CLOSE
> *


you serious?? :ugh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ULTIMATE WEDDING PICS........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 6 2006, 03:07 PM~5381725
> *ULTIMATE WEDDING PICS........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Danny De La Paz was hanging out at the Royal Fantasies car show this past weekend. I told him that I was going to post up his pic on Lay It Low and he said that he likes the website alot. That he gets his 411 about upcoming shows off the site.


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Oct 6 2004, 09:04 AM~2271213
> *NO..............................none of us have seen that movie...what is it about??? :uh:  :uh:
> *



   laughing my ass off... jajajaj :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

what do people think about HEARTBREAKER that too is a movie with alot of oldskool low lows...although I believe it takes place in the san fernando valley...does anyone know which of the two came out first?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I might be selling all of this stuff in the near future. As well as the domain name: boulevardnights.com. Which I own, but have yet to do anything with it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=211035&st=0


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jul 22 2006, 04:30 AM~5820958
> *Danny De La Paz was hanging out at the Royal Fantasies car show this past weekend.  I told him that I was going to post up his pic on Lay It Low and he said that he likes the website alot.  That he gets his 411 about upcoming shows off the site.
> 
> 
> *


Danny is cool as hell, he gave me an autographed posted and autographed DVD, he personalized both of them. 

I'll take some pics and post them up.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, i never heard of this movie, I gotta check this out. dont clown me for not knowing about it, Im from KY you know. lol.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I can get you guys some copies as well, one of my favorite movies of all time!!!!!!!
A must see to any true Lowrider


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Danny De La Paz is a really cool person, i met him in Montebello town center not too long ago  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 22 2006, 02:23 PM~5822573
> *I can get you guys some copies as well, one of my favorite movies of all time!!!!!!!
> A must see to any true Lowrider
> *


 *how much for a dvd?*


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

OG Rider has BLVD Nights on his web site as well as Heart Breaker and American Me.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MOVIE IS A CLASSIC! FROM WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD THE OWNER OF THE MONTE CARLO WAS A FAMILY MEMBER OF MINE. THE PRODUCERS PAID HIM LIKE $10,000 AFTER THEY USED IT TO RUN OVER THE GATE WHEN HE GETS SHOT! THEY WERE NOT SUPPOSED TO DO THAT BUT THEY DID!


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 25 2006, 01:12 AM~5837392
> *MOVIE IS A CLASSIC! FROM WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD THE OWNER OF THE MONTE CARLO WAS A FAMILY MEMBER OF MINE. THE PRODUCERS PAID HIM LIKE $10,000 AFTER THEY USED IT TO RUN OVER THE GATE WHEN HE GETS SHOT! THEY WERE NOT SUPPOSED TO DO THAT BUT THEY DID!
> *



It would be interesting to know the name of your relative, but in reality there were two Montes' made. The second was purchased from Mike Cheney a member in the IMPERIALS, that was flying. The car was a '71.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 7 2004, 10:14 AM~2274380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like this guy... :biggrin: LOL!!!!!...........J/K


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jul 26 2006, 08:17 PM~5848853
> *Like this guy... :biggrin: LOL!!!!!...........J/K
> 
> 
> ...


whaaaaaaattttttttt the @#$%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I think Danny is staying in pic rivera now.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

good flic, a must see if your into lowriding.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 11 2005, 09:25 AM~2711516
> *i saw that when i was a kid....
> don't they have a hopping contest to see who can get as high as a fucken beer bottle??????
> that has to be one of the first lowrider movies, i'm gonna have pick it up after i finish my cheech & chong collection, i forgot all about it......
> ...


this is the car that hopped with the monte carlo on the movie it belong to elisio i believe he was from the imperials to,he sold the car to bob dunlop in baldwin park then he sold it to my freind rudy ortega from the same town then we traded cars then it was mine.sorry about the big picture


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

heres another picture of the car that hop with the monte carlo on the movie







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2005, 09:47 PM~2631085
> *i can get you guys the bootleg on dvd let me know who wants one
> *


FREE? :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 DATS DA NAME OF MY TRIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

any body still looking for a copy of the dvd p.m me i'll let them go for 12.00 dollars shiped and i also have nice dreams,up in smoke,still smokin,next movie,thing are though all over. these are all 5 cheech & chong movies on dvd for 25.00 shiped :0


----------



## ZOMBIEGONZALEZ626 (Jun 20, 2021)

DIPPINIT said:


> And the next question is "Does anyone know what happened to the Monte Carlo from Boulevard Nights?"


----------

